# Pre-Seed



## mrspaddy

What are your views on pre-seed? 

Do you think it helps the sperm? I dont know whether to give it a try!


----------



## LizzyM

My views on Pre-seed are.... well look at my ticker  
We tried it, on the 1st go, after 2 years of TTC, well fell PG! mWe are now TTC #2 and have just bought some more and are going to try it this month  

I do belive there are other ladies on here whom have also tired it with success, i say go for it!

Good luck

Liz xx


----------



## mrspaddy

that's great  

thanks for the info, will defo give it a go.

where's the cheapest place to buy it from? x


----------



## armi

I also anm thinking of trying this.


----------



## LizzyM

Armi go for it hun  

Mrspaddy have you bough any as of yet?


----------



## mandyb

Hi 

Just being a little thick....  What is pre-seed?


----------



## LizzyM

Mandy here you go hun

http://www.smefertility.com/fertility-lubricants-13-c.asp

/links


----------



## mrspaddy

LizzyM said:


> Armi go for it hun
> 
> Mrspaddy have you bough any as of yet?


nope not yet cos hubby is going away for work for 2 weeks so no point at the mo but will prob try using it early next year!


----------



## rulee01

hi ya, we've got pre-seed, its good, its nice and wet and does the job. we ttc and are using this, as my partner has low sperm mobility. ill let u know if it works.


----------



## mrspaddy

Thanks for the info


----------



## LizzyM

I am due AF Saturday so we shall see how it went with the Pre seed then      

Good luck ladies, i really hope it works for all


----------



## ANonnyMouse

hi there, there is a great alternative called Pre Istonic Lubricant (I think). You can get it on the web.

I've used pre-seed in the past and it's great but I like the idea of the multiple use tube for Pre


----------



## LizzyM

I am loving your avatar piccy!!   

I have never heard of the stuff your talking about?


----------



## ANonnyMouse

it's great isn't it?

Here is a link to the Pre http://www.pre-seed.info/acatalog/Pre__Isotonic_Personal_Lubricant_3.5oz_Tube.html


----------



## LizzyM

Thanks i shall have a look when i get a mo


----------



## Sara46

having been TTC for 18 months, used pre seed last cycle and i am now 6 weeks pregnant ! who knows if it helps but anything is worth a try ! good luck !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyM

Congratultions Sara on PG! Thats exactly what happened with me before i had my little girl 

We used pre seed 3 times last month but unfortunatly it didnt happen so will use it again next month 

Have you joined the BFP thread Sara? Here is the link for you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=219285.msg3448433 Hope to see you over there!

How is everyone else getting on?

Liz xx


----------



## armi

i AM cd3 but have given up trying  and am going to start D/R on xmas day. 
Glad it worked for some of you though.


----------



## LizzyM

Armi good luck for your cycle hun


----------



## armi

I ordered some preseed today. I thought you never know in the 21 days before I downreg I might fall pregnant     and if I don't and if I am unlucky with my treatment then it is there and ready for action after!!!


----------



## ANonnyMouse

good luck to you! You never know....


----------



## Sara46

hi liz , 

thanks for the link ! fingers crossed for  you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyM

Thank you Sara!


----------



## armi

CD 5 today cme on royal mail deliver this pressed befoe my BD days!!


----------

